

The ethics of sunscreen - jeggers5
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/06/the-ethics-of-sunscreen.html

======
Bo102010
"How can consumers look at this example and not believe that the regulation of
marketing claims is the only way to insulate consumers from short-term selfish
marketers in search of market share, marketers who will shade the truth, even
if it kills some customers?"

Seems like Seth isn't thinking very creatively about this. How about letting
marketers say whatever they want, but the FDA publishes a pamphlet that is
posted in the store aisle that ranks brands according to the latest research
on effectiveness?

I don't necessarily endorse this solution, but Seth's "only way" seems to me
to be... not the only way.

~~~
jeggers5
Ye I kinda agree with you there.

